# Abnormal estradoil level (day 2 bloods)



## Actorgirl3 (May 19, 2017)

Hi all, I've had 4 sets of day 2 bloods done and my estradoil (e2) level has been abnormally high each time - over 600. My consultant is sending me for an mri just to check for tumours but he thinks it's highly unlikely. We've also ruled out PCOS as I have no other symptoms, my FSH level is just about normal 11.9, 9.9, 8.9 (most recent) so I'm desperately seeking advice as to other reasons why it is so high, has anyone had something similar and were you able to find out what was the cause and most importantly is t something that can be fixed to enable me to conceive? We've been approved for IVF but I'm in the process of changing hospitals as I'm not happy with my consultant which is why I'm trying to find out some answers here thank you xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Actiongirl,

Have you ever had a scan to look at your ovaries for PCOS? Sometimes you can have polycystic ovaries but have no other symptoms and reasonably regular periods. They call those ladies PCO rather than PCOS, 

x


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

I'd expect FSH to be lower if it was PCOS. Was LH measured? And do you know your TSH? Oestrogen can be raised with hypothyroidism. Make sure you ask for the actual figures as NHS will tell you TSH is ok if up to 10 but it needs to be less than 2 (ideally around 1). 

Hope you can get to the bottom of what's going on x


----------



## Actorgirl3 (May 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I've had a thyroid test recently and it was normal, I can't remember exactly but 1.8 comes to mind. LH is 7.8, and have had a couple of ultrasounds which were perfectly normal, no cysts etc that's why I'm stumped x


----------



## Arose (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi Actiorgirl
Let me shed some light on PCOS so that you could consider having a scan as recommended by Franny.  You see polycystic ovarian syndrome is a result of imbalance progesterone and estrogen.  It leads to the growth of ovarian cysts and could affect the woman’s menstrual cycle, cardiac function fertility and appearance. This condition is affecting 1 out of 10 women of child bearing age in the US. So you may be among them.  Ideally, the cause of the condition is not known, but genetics is believed to be the main cause of the problem. Women suffering from this condition produce higher levels of androgen which affects the development and the release of the egg during ovulation. Also, women who produce excess insulin are likely to produce more androgen levels and increase the chances of the condition. 
PCO leads to irregular menstrual periods because it reduces female sex hormones and makes women develop male characteristics. Check the presence of the following symptoms: decreased breasts, deeper voice, acne, hair loss, pelvic pain. Weight gain excess hair on the stomach, chest, and face. Note that the condition causes infertility and so you should seek medical attention as early as this.


----------



## Actorgirl3 (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for your reply, I don't have PCOS and recently had an MRI which shows abnormalities whatsoever, my progesterone level is totally normal, it's just my estradoil level that is abnormally elevated. The problem I've had is that my doctor hasn't been great in helping me understand why it's so high- through my own research it appears to be just one of those things. I have an appointment with the IVF clinic in August where I hope to get some more information on how we can reduce it x


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

I can't shed any light on this, but I would assume if you downreg for an IVF cycle, this problem would go away? Or am I misunderstanding how that works (quite possible  )


----------



## Actorgirl3 (May 19, 2017)

In my uneducated guess I think the first thing they will do is put me on some drugs to try and bring my e2 level down as I can't conceive with it being as high as it currently is. Once they are able to reduce it there's every chance I could fall naturally that would obviously be the ideal scenario x


----------

